# Oops... I slipped again!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Does this count as a "prep"? :grin:

She wandered over the pond from England just this morning!



















This one is all original for you purists... except one small modification... I had her motor rewound to 110v so I didn't have to use a converter.

I didn't think I wanted a black one, but she's nearly as pretty as my 222 that I had painted!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

those are so pretty. When have you had time to order and get the white one re-wired?

Are you back down in Louisana? in the RV? or home.

I like the black one, but really like the White one.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW....
Those are BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!
Have fun with them :clap::clap::clap:
bopeep


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well I got the white one in February from Desk Dave, he rebuilt and painted her to my specs... the white one actually has a replica motor inside an original Singer housing.

The new black one I ordered a couple days ago from Graham Forsdyke over in England, and had him rewind the 220v motor to 110v before shipping her over.

I've been in New Orleans for the past few months, but came home last week to mow and check on things. While I was here, a friend fell and broke a couple of ribs and punctured a lung. Her hubby is also working down in New Orleans, so I've stayed on to help her out. I'll probably be home awhile yet. Figure while I'm here I can plant my garlic a tad bit early and not miss out on it!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Those are beautiful. I love the white color, so clean looking. I need to get an old White rewired. I took it to the local sew n vac and they wouldnt touch it. not one of their "brands" Guess this will be a DIY project. Have any pointers?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very nice CJ! I think if I had a custom color it would have to be candy apple red. At first, it was kind of a shock to see all the different colors, but they've grown on me, lol.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

They're much too pretty to sew on!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks CJ.

I'm wanting a turquoise one from Dave, but then I see the yellow one and like it - then there are so many other colors to have. It would be hard to stop and decide, but I keep coming back to the turquoise.

Good that you can stay home to help out your friend while her hubby is down with your hubby working.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies! I have no qualms about sewing on these, the fact that they are so pretty is part of what makes them such a joy to sew on. I know it's pathetic, but if they were all beat up it would seriously diminish my pleasure in using them! I have hunted for mint condition vintage Singers, and now have a 401A, 201-2, 15-91, 301A, 221 and 222K, all practically showroom fresh. The only thing lacking is a treadle... I've yet to run across one within driving distance in mint condition... but I will find one eventually.

Colors... I'd still love either a playboy pink or a red featherweight. But I probably won't add another. Although each time I sew on a "new" vintage machine, I'm amazed and enthralled at how differently each one sounds and performs. Both my featherweight sew beautifully, but the new little black one positively purrs... I can see this becoming my favorite of the two.

Stiffchick, rewiring shouldn't be difficult at all. There a tons of guides available for free online, and several vintage Singer Yahoo groups with lots of shared expertise. I don't have any personal experience, so I can't offer any advice. I'm married to an engineer... that's his job


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

O.K is it me or do they look really tiny? Looks like something a child would use to start out with.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Debbie they are tiny! But the throat space is 5 inches, they are really quite nice to sew on. They are FABULOUS if you want to lug a machine around... classes, travel, because they weigh so little. Modern portable machines of the same weight are plastic inside and out, and wear out quickly.



Debbie in Wa said:


> O.K is it me or do they look really tiny? Looks like something a child would use to start out with.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh, another beauty, cj!!!


----------

